# New stuff from the St Joe Show



## BillinMo (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a great time at the St Joe, Missouri show a few weeks back.  I managed to get three things to satisfy the collecting urges. 

 First - insulator from an area of Poland/Russia that's switched back and forth between the two countries before and after WWII.  This is the earlier, Polish embossing.  After WWII, the same company used the same logo, but with Cyrillic (Russian) letters. Company's name is J Stolle Niemen, and the insulator is embossed with JSN in a circle.


----------



## BillinMo (Mar 26, 2011)

Second - a Qualtop soda bottle from Rochester, N.Y. in a nice green.  In the insulator world this is known as "7 Up green."  I was certainly surprised to find a Rochester bottle in the heartland!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 26, 2011)

Cool example! I wanted to make the St. Joe show but had to work that day []

 ~Tim


----------



## BillinMo (Mar 26, 2011)

Lastly... a telephone sign with the 1939 Bell logos.  This one came from an old phone booth in Salina, KS. 

 I haven't figured out where to hang it yet, so I took a photo on a box draped with a tablecloth.


----------



## BillinMo (Mar 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> Cool example! I wanted to make the St. Joe show but had to work that day []
> 
> ~Tim


 
 Bummer.  Hope you can make next year's show.  It never disappoints.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2011)

> I was certainly surprised to find a Rochester bottle in the heartland!


 
 Hey Bill,

 Nice diverse group of acquisitions, sir. I use'ta have a real pretty girl friend from St. Joe. Best steaks ever at her house. Her Mother told me that the best cuts never made it fifty miles beyond St. Joseph.

 Is it just a matter of course for there to be scads of Polish/Russian pre-war insulators laying about? [8D]






 When I first saw this I thought, "Man, that's a pretty unusual guy to show up in St. Joe, Mo."


----------



## BillinMo (Mar 26, 2011)

Good question!  I guess it just demonstrates that you'll never know what might turn up at a show.  

 'Spose I oughtta explain... the insulator came from another collector I've known for a long time.  He has lots of overseas contacts and over the past several years has amassed a large collection of mostly Russian, Italian and French insulators.  Probably 75% of his sales table came from places other than the USA. 

 I've collected foreign insulators for a long time now, but this one struck me as a bit unusual.  The similar ones with Russian embossing have become pretty widely dispersed in the insulator hobby.


 BTW.. Famous Daves?  Seriously?  Let me know the next time you're in KC and I'll take you out for some real barbecue. []


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 26, 2011)

My favorite is Arthur Bryants BBQ in KC. That place is Awesome!! The old one in the jazz district. Haven't had the one out by the racetrack.

 ~Tim


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey Tim,

 Fo'sho! Arthur Bryant's is the best. Sure would like to revisit that spot. I can almost taste it...

 What's that snazzy restaurant on the plaza with the great Steak Soup?

 Another good spot:








> BTW.. Famous Daves? Seriously?


  Sorry, never stuck a tooth in "Famous Dave's" just put him up cuz he kept coming up while searching St. Joe barbecue.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 26, 2011)

Just looking at that Arthur Bryant's sign makes me hungry! That place is a MUST when in KC! []

 ~Tim


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2011)

The Burnt Ends!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 26, 2011)

That's what I get... the burnt end sandwich... SO good!

 ~Tim


----------

